# Top Spin 3 on Wii or 360?



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Anyone played TS3 on Wii? ive played it on 360 and its damn good but im thinkin about getting the Wii version just so i can belt the racket round abit 

Anyone played the Wii version?


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

I've played it a few time on the Wii. It's quite realistic but the players moves very slowly and the nunchuk cable is quite restrictive (needs to be longer).


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for the reply fella

Im sure i saw a wireless Numchuck adaptor t'other day :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

i was going to get this on the Wii, but when i saw it wasnt online enabled I refused to buy it. They dropped a big bolloc by not having playable over the net


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Didnt realise it wasnt Online thats abit of a cowbag!


----------

